# Need New Prop



## KyleOneil66 (Nov 5, 2020)

My prop is beat pretty good and need to replace, but I’m not fully sure about what exact size/pitch I have currently. Would like to get the exact style basically. Any recommendations on brand? Or anything else I should look into? I have a 16ft Pro Sport Skiff with a 1998 Yamaha 90 2 stroke. Attached some pics for reference. Thank you for all help!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Your current prop is this one:






SOLAS Rubex Aluminum 13-1/5 x 19 RH 9411-132-19 propeller


SOLAS Rubex Aluminum 13-1/5 x 19 RH 9411-132-19 prop on sale now at Deep Blue Yacht Supply.




www.deepblueyachtsupply.com





If you're happy with it, the price is hard to beat. There are other aluminum props out there with similar specs, and then there are stainless props as well that are more durable and perform a little better but cost a whole lot more.


----------



## KyleOneil66 (Nov 5, 2020)

Thank you for the info! I’m probably going to get the exact one


----------



## Skintback2011 (7 mo ago)

I have that the 97 inshore model and I recommend the power tech SCD or the Yamaha black stainless. Both props look about the same but the power tech bites a little more the black stainless spins easier. With my experience with my 90 2 stroke yammy it loves the Yamaha aluminum prop way more then stainless but I run stainless to stay on RPM range and because I like the dependability of it.


KyleOneil66 said:


> My prop is beat pretty good and need to replace, but I’m not fully sure about what exact size/pitch I have currently. Would like to get the exact style basically. Any recommendations on brand? Or anything else I should look into? I have a 16ft Pro Sport Skiff with a 1998 Yamaha 90 2 stroke. Attached some pics for reference. Thank you for all help!
> View attachment 211299
> 
> View attachment 211298





KyleOneil66 said:


> Thank you for the info! I’m probably going to get the exact one





KyleOneil66 said:


> My prop is beat pretty good and need to replace, but I’m not fully sure about what exact size/pitch I have currently. Would like to get the exact style basically. Any recommendations on brand? Or anything else I should look into? I have a 16ft Pro Sport Skiff with a 1998 Yamaha 90 2 stroke. Attached some pics for reference. Thank you for all help!
> View attachment 211299
> 
> View attachment 211298


----------



## gulfcoaster (Aug 8, 2019)

Have thought about taking to a prop shop and getting it reworked. They can do wonders, can save it as a spare.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Amazon.com: SOLAS 9411-132-19 Rubex 3 Aluminum 3-Blade Propeller - RH, 13.2" Diameter x 19" Pitch : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## ElLobo (Sep 14, 2020)

I've got a Powertech SCD3 16 pitch for sale that would probably work nicely @KyleOneil66.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Call [email protected] propgods.com


----------

